# Freespace +php und mysql



## theDude (8. Mai 2001)

Hi Leute
Ich bin auf der Suche nach nem Freespace provider, der php und mysql unterstützt. Hatte mal irgendwo eine Liste gesehen, find die aber nicht wieder...

Cheers 
The Dude


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (8. Mai 2001)

bitte benutze die suchfunktion in diesem board. es wurden hinreichend links gepostet 

php      mal als suchwort eingeben und ab geht's


----------



## Markus (29. Juni 2001)

ansonsten kannst du dir das hier ja mal ansehen ist zwar langsam aber dafuer fuer umme

cu Markus


----------



## hammer12 (19. Juli 2001)

http://www.webhostlist.de 
----> kostenlose

dann zur experten-suche oder so


----------



## Flame (20. Juli 2001)

*schau mal unter*

http://www.webfriendz.de

unter internet.

Anmerkung: f2s.com iss ******e, da lahme server und ftp auch nicht immer funzt.


----------



## hbheiner (19. April 2004)

*free*

leutz

hört mal her


http://www.funpic.de 

- unlimited webspace
-unlimited traffic
-sql/php
- kostelos

http://www.websamba.com
-große dateien uploaden
leider kein php


es gibt gaaaaanz viel umsonst, mann muss sichnur mal eben kurz bücken um es aufzuheben

lol

viel Spaß


mfg hbheiner


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (19. April 2004)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, dass Du nach 2 3/4 Jahren diesen Post wieder hervorgeholt hast..... Vor allem, weil es mittlerweile genügend (kostenlose) Webspaceanbieter gibt....


----------

